# Kunststoffboot flicken?!



## 3ster (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
habe so ein 0815-Kunststoff-Ruderboot. Es hat aber jede Menge Lecks. Hab schon mehrmals versucht die Risse und Löcher mit diversen Sachen zu kleben, aber irgendwie ist alles früher oder später abgeblättert, da der Bootskunststoff relativ elastisch ist.

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben mit was ich die Löcher zumachen kann?

Danke,
3ster


----------



## Peterpaul (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Ist das n GFK Ruderboot? Dazu wirst Du sicherlich über die Suche was finden. Dann sollte es mit GFK Matten kein Problem sein.


----------



## Laserbeak (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Abhängig von der Stabilität und Wanddicke bietet sich aus meiner Sicht die Lösung mit Glasfasermatte und flüssigem Epoxidharz an.
Habe ich selbst erfolgreich mit meinem Boot durch.
Dadurch gewinnt der Bootskörper zusätzlich an Stabilität. Will sagen, das Boot geht danach eigentlich nie wieder an dieser Stelle kaputt.


----------



## woernser1965 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Laserbeak hat recht......mit Glasfasermatten und Harz kriegt man das Bombenfest #6........aber nicht vergessen vorher gut anzuschleifen. Sonst blättert alles wieder ab. |evil:. Der Untergrund muss sauber und gut geschliffen sein........man muss auch altes abgeblättertes Material restlos entfernen.
Gruss 
Werner


----------



## 3ster (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

mit GFK-Matten hab ichs schon probiert. Wohlmöglich hab ich das Boot nicht genug abgeschliffen...


----------



## friggler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Wenn es ein anderer Kunststoff ist, z.B. Thermoplast oä. werden GFK-Matten einfach abfallen...Du musstest schon das Material kennen, da sich ein Kleber ja damit verbinden muss. 
Auf einigen Kunststoffen halten nur sehr spezielle Kleber, so dass, ohne das Material zu kennen, alles reines Orakeln wäre. 
Notfalls ein Bild einstellen falls Du das Material nicht kennst...evtl. könnte Dir dann ein anderer weiterhelfen der das Boot kennt.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Ist das Boot vielleicht aus Polyethylene gefertigt ???


----------



## 3ster (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

hab gerade mit meinem dad nochmal gesprochen. Wir glauben beide, dass es kein GFK-Boot ist. Was es ist wissen wir aber natürlich beide nicht... #c
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Kunststoff wie jeder andere (Mülltonne, Gartenmöbel, usw.).


----------



## antonio (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*



3ster schrieb:


> hab gerade mit meinem dad nochmal gesprochen. Wir glauben beide, dass es kein GFK-Boot ist. Was es ist wissen wir aber natürlich beide nicht... #c
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Kunststoff wie jeder andere (Mülltonne, Gartenmöbel, usw.).



wenn es wie gartenmöbel etc. ist dann ist's kein gfk.stell doch mal ein bild rein.

gruß antonio


----------



## Peterpaul (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*



3ster schrieb:


> hab gerade mit meinem dad nochmal gesprochen. Wir glauben beide, dass es kein GFK-Boot ist. Was es ist wissen wir aber natürlich beide nicht... #c
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Kunststoff wie jeder andere (Mülltonne, Gartenmöbel, usw.).


 
Dann hast Du n echtes Problem- leider. PP und PE sind super schlecht zu kleben etc. n Bild wäre super


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Es gibt im Sanitärfachhandel einen Super PE-Kleber, mit dem sie dort Kunsstoffrohre zusammenkleben. am besten mal nachfragen, und ne kleine Testklebung machen. Hab das Zeug einmal zu Hause verwendet und war begeistert.Übrigens du kannst leicht erkennen, ob GFK, oder nicht: an einer der Bruchstellen mal schauen, ob Fasern zu erkennen sind, und ob die Risse strahlenförmig auseinander gehen. wenn ja, dann tippe ich mal auf GFK. Übrigens GFK kann in höherem Alter durchaus sehr weich werden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*



3ster schrieb:


> mit GFK-Matten hab ichs schon probiert. Wohlmöglich hab ich das Boot nicht genug abgeschliffen...




 Besuch mal den Autozubehörladen um die Ecke. Bitte nicht ATU... Bin nebenbei Tuner uns weiß wovon ich bei denen spreche.

  Du brauchst:
  80er Schleifpapier
  400er Schleifpapier (feiner geht auch)
  GFK Matten
  Harz (nimm nicht das billigste, das taugt meist nix)
  Pinsel
  ggf. Atemschutz (der hilft nur bedingt, das Harz hat es ganz schön in sich)

  Vorgehen:
  betroffene Stelle reinigen, mit Spüli aus der Küche. Trockenwischen, mit 80er Schleifpapier anrauen. Matte zurechtschneiden, aufgeraute Stelle mit Harz bepinseln, Matte drüber und wieder bepinseln (das sollte vom ersten bepinseln bis Matte drauf blitzartig gehen, Harz trocknet verdammt schnell). Trocknen lassen, dann noch paar schichten Harz drüber. Das sollte halten.

  [FONT=&quot]Auch wenn ich GFK hasse, das hält am Boot bombenfest.


[/FONT]  Wenn es kein GFK Boot ist, besorg Dir Sikaflex Montagekleber

  [FONT=&quot]Vorgehen wie oben, nur Matten gegen was geeignetes ersetzen.

EDIT:
hab vergessen:
nach [/FONT]  dem du das ganze erstmal mit 1er Schicht Harz überzogen hast und es trocken ist, schleifst Du das mit 400er Papier an und trägst dann die 2te Schicht harz auf.

  [FONT=&quot]Beim Sikaflex ist das Nachschleifen nicht nötig und auch die Überschichtung ebenfalls[/FONT]


----------



## 3ster (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Also das Material weiß ich immer noch nicht. Foto hab ich auch keins...
Aber der Name vom Boot ist "Tabur Yak II". Sagt das jemandem hier was?


----------



## 3ster (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Hier ist ein Bild von so einem Boot in neu:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Gfk ist das nicht. Sieht nach einem PE Boot aus.
Das wird nicht einfach.


----------



## 3ster (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

das es nicht einfach ist hab ich leider in der Vergangenheit schon mehrmals festgestellt. #q


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Gfk ist das nicht. Sieht nach einem PE Boot aus.


Wenn es aus PE wäre hätte es keine zwei unterschiedlichen Farben. 

Ich tippe auf irgendwelche ehemaligen Ostplaste... |supergri


----------



## 3ster (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

das rote und dasweiße sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Teile.


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*



3ster schrieb:


> das rote und das weiße sind aber zwei unterschiedliche Teile.


Genau deswegen kann es nicht aus PE sein, weil PE-Boote aus farbigem Granulat im ganzen gefertigt und nicht lackiert werden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Wie schon zuvor gesagt, das Sikaflex hält bei Löchern & Rissen bombig! #h


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wie schon zuvor gesagt, das Sikaflex hält bei Löchern & Rissen bombig! #h



 Und es bleibt noch elastisch 

  [FONT=&quot]Aber wenn man es wieder abhaben will... Na dann gute Nacht #q[/FONT]


----------



## andi72 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

wenn gar nix anderes geht - dann aus nem plasteeimer passende stücken ausschneiden und mit silikon anpappen,
vllt nich der weissheit letzter schluss, sollte aber zumindest
eine saison halten .....

andi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Ihr Pfuscher |motz:

Also, es gibt eigentlich 2 verschiedene Kunstopffgruppen, Thermoplaste und Duroplaste, letztere kann man kleben, erstere schweissen. Andersrum geht nicht. Da es sich nicht Kleben lässt liegt die Vermutung Themoplast nahe. Vermutlich PP oder PE

Erstmal sollte man rauskriegen was es genau für ein Kunstoff ist. Und statt da laienhaft ins Blaue zu raten, fragt man einfach mal beim Beulendoktor fürs Auto. Kunstoffstossstangen und Armaturenbretter kann der oft nämlich auch reparieren (oder er kennt wen, ders kann) und der Kunstoff ist vermutlich ähnlich dem bei Booten verwendeten. Ergo hat man gleich meist auch noch nen Kostenvoranschlag.

Zumindest kann der Fachmann an ner Brennprobe ziemlich genau sehen, was es für ein Kunstoff ist (gibt ja nur geschätzt 20 verschiedene).

Mit der Info kann man dann das Reparaturverfahren wählen. Wer auf Blauen Dunst einfach was Klebt, riskiert irreparable schäden.
Dann ists eventuell nämlich immer noch nicht Dicht, man kriegt aber die Klebemasse nicht mehr weg ohne was kaputt zu machen.

Z.B. hatte ein bekannter die intelligente Idee sein leckes Pioner dick mit Teer eizupinseln. War immer noch nicht Dicht, aber die Teermasse wieder entfernen hätte mehr gekostet als 2 neue Boote...



> Wenn es aus PE wäre hätte es keine zwei unterschiedlichen Farben.


 Bullshit.
Eigentlich alle 2 Wandigen Boote werden aus 2 Teilen gefertigt. Mir ist zumindest so keines bekannt aus einem Teil. Kann also durchaus aus jedem möglichen Kunstoff sein, Farbgebung hin oder her. Ausserdem kann man auch mehrfarbige einteilige Kunstoffteile fertigen. Gar kein Thema z.B. gabs da u.a. auch mal ne Angelschnur, die die Farben wechselte... gibts vermutlich immer noch bei den Brandungsanglern...



> dann aus nem plasteeimer passende stücken ausschneiden und mit silikon anpappen


Völliger Mumpitz, Was glauben manche Leute eigentlich wieso silikonkartuschen aus ebendemselben Material sind wie eimer? Weil das silikon darin besonders gut pappt, oder weil sich das silikon und die Kartusche gerade EBEN NICHT verbinden???

Das ergebnis wird da sein, dass das silikon so wieder abfällt...

Pfuschen lassen, Fachmann fragen, und dann anständig Reparieren (so noch nicht völlig verpfuscht)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## 3ster (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Hallo,
misch mich nochmal ein .
Also das Boot ist aus PE. War bei nem Kleberhersteller bei mir um die Ecke und die hatten einen Kleber für PE. :k
Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich mit dem Kleber nun Glasfasermatten einarbeiten soll, oder nur die Risse großzügig mit Kleber bedecken soll.


----------



## Pixelschreck (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Moin!
Ich habe selber schon 2 Stück von der Sorte gehabt. Kleinere Stellen kann man mit Heisskleber flicken, eventuell mit men 100W Lötkolben und Nirospitze verschweissen. Leider werden diese Boote nach ca. 20 Jahren brüchig und können dann nicht mehr repariert werden. Dies wurde mir auch auf Anfrage bein Hersteller leider bestätigt. Der Kunststoff läst sich mit nichts kleben.

Eigentlich schreibe ich lieber gute Postings aberin diesem Fall leider mal ne schlechte Nachricht.

Kopf hoch!
Jens


----------



## Heidechopper (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kunststoffboot flicken?!*

Das ist ein PE-Boot. Und da ist mit GFK nix zu machen. #d PE ist ein so genannter thermoplastischer Kunststoff, d.h. man kann das Material schweißen. Allerdings altert PE mit der Zeit stark und beginnt dann zu verspröden. Dann ist auch mit Kunststoffschweißen nix mehr zu machen. #c Zudem ist dieses Verfahren eine Sache für Profis. 
Da muß ich mich Pixelschreck anschließen.


----------

